# Авиация > Однополчане >  Афган, Файзабад, лето 1987.

## %u0448%u0443%u0440%u0430%

Я второй слева.

----------


## %u0448%u0443%u0440%u0430%

Беэ коментариев.

----------


## %u0448%u0443%u0440%u0430%

Без коментариев.

----------


## %u0448%u0443%u0440%u0430%

Без коментариев.

----------


## шурави

Фотки выложил я.

----------

